# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Что это за место?

## Raja Kumari dasi

Что за Божества?

.....................................................................................



Back to Braj
Ranjeni A Singh, , Mar 21, 2011, 03.11pm IST



_Forests full of Pilu, Ashoka and Kadam trees, creepers laden with flowers, chirping birds, the Yamuna river flowing by, lush pastures for cows to graze in, ponds full of water birds and palatial houses - that's how the Braj landscape is described in scriptures and ancient literary works._

Today's Braj, however, is a picture in contrast: Shanty settlements, crumbling structures, garbage dumps, water bodies that are sludge tanks and pigs running about; a far cry from the Brajbhoomi where Krishna played pranks with villagers and romanced the gopis. Most of the culturally vibrant regions that resonate with the legend of Radha and Krishna - spanning Mathura in Uttar Pradesh, parts of Bharatpur in Rajasthan and Palwal in Haryana - are in a shambles.

However, there's hope yet that we might get to see the glorious Brajbhoomi of yore, thanks to the efforts of an NGO that's restoring water bodies and groves in the area.

*Corporate funding*

The Braj Foundation (TBF) comprising prominent industrialists is doing serious work to restore Braj by conserving its 5,000-year-old heritage and environment through large-scale community participation. TBF, which began with restoration of ancient kunds or water tanks, has now expanded its efforts to revive and rejuvenate sacred vans or groves, transforming 18,000 acres of parvat or hilly terrain into lush-green pasture lands. The Yamuna is also being cleaned up. The TBF's sister organisation, Braj Rakshak Dal, is promoting organic farming, dairy industry, rural education and employment.

Vineet Narain, CEO of TBF, says, "We drew up a master plan. The TBF has scientifically surveyed over 400 ancient water bodies using satellite imagery, collecting relevant revenue records, tracing the cultural history and evaluating restoration requirements."

The restoration cost of a kund could be between Rs 5 lakh and Rs 2.5 crore. "We have tried to mobilise support from corporations, private donors and MPLAD funds for the projects," he says. TBF's founder-chairman Kamal Morarka has been donating liberally, giving technological and administrative support for the projects.

*Reviving waterbodies*

Restoration work is in progress in 22 kunds, including Gomti Ganga in Kosi, Chandrasarovar in Chaumuha, Roop Kund in Barsana, Jait Kund in Jait and Garud Govind Kund in Chhatikara.

After restoration, TBF opened the Brahma Kund to the public in 2009. The centrepoint of Vrindavan, sound and light shows are held here and this has been attracting tourists. Radha and Krishna, according to legend, played here and Meera Bai is reported to have spent a night at the kund.

There were 137 forests in Braj associated with Krishna but only three have survived. "Devotees spend crores to decorate temples, but do not think about restoring these forests," says Narain. "Before planting saplings and trees, we are enriching the soil and ensuring that there is enough water for drip irrigation. We also plan to install tree guards and fence the area to protect the groves from encroachers and animals."

One major grove, Gahvarvan, situated at the foot of Brahmagiri Hills has been restored by TBF with the help of corporate sponsors. Irrigation facilities are in place.

Another important site restored by TBF is Koile Ghat, the spot from where Vasudev carried Krishna in a basket and crossed the Yamuna to reach Gokul. You can take a boat ride or just sit on the steps of the well-maintained ghat and enjoy the clean waters of the Yamuna.

In Jaikund - once it is ready - there are plans for amphitheatres and parikrama paths alongside the tanks. Braj Rakshak Dal volunteers will brief locals on preserving their land and water resources. "We are not promoting temple culture over here. We want Braj's culture and environmental heritage to be preserved," says Narain.

He also disclosed that his foundation is pursuing UNESCO to declare Govardhan Hill as a World Heritage Site. Other sites restored by TBF include Jal Mahal, Vrishabhanu Kund and Shri Shri Radha Ras Mandir in Barsana and Radha Shyam Sundar Mandir and Atal Van Ashram in Vrindavan.

Narain says he has been inspired and blessed by Radha Rani and Ramesh Baba, a revolutionary saint of Barsana, who promotes environment consciousness and service to the poor as the highest form of religion. "I find that the people of Braj are truly Krishna-conscious and participate enthusiastically in restoration work. They know that these sacred spots will bring in tourists and money to help the village economy," he added.

Krishna was a vital link between people, their ecology and environment. In Shrimad Bhagavadam, Krishna tells his father: "The cities, the cultured lands nor the villages or their houses are ours. We are the forest people, dear father, and will always live in the forests and the hills".

"The legend surrounding Krishna, especially from his birth to youth, tells us to respect and revere nature. Mythology depicts him as purifying the five elements by vanquishing demons or pollutants," says Narain. 

.......................

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/l...ow/7753000.cms ( Индрадьмна Свами поместил на фейсбуке )

----------


## Aniruddha das

Это Брахма Кунда во Вриндаване. Ее недавно отреставрировали. А Божества там Господа Чайтаньи, потом Госвами Вриндаванские, если я не ошибаюсь...

Это недалеко от храма Рангаджи.

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

История места, спутниковая карта 

http://www.brajfoundation.org/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

(правильная ссылка)

Брахма-кунда восстановлена после десятилетий забвения

История места, спутниковая карта :
http://www.brajfoundation.org/project_1.html


До и после :
http://www.brajfoundation.org/brahm_gallery.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Что это за место во Вриндаване... кто построил? 
- Аренда комфортабельных коттеджей на Говардхане, Вриндаван : http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12641

Из альбома Blissfull Aerial Parikrama of Sri Vrindavan Dham
https://www.facebook.com/rbgdjps/med...7786365&type=1







Известная Кусума-саровара. 












Old and new Sri Nathji Gopalaji Mandirs at Govardhana






?





?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Потрясающие снимки! Спасибо, Раджа Кумари даси!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо автору - Sriman Radhabhava Gaur das (JPS)
У преданных имена как целые песни.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот это фундамент... недавние постройки на старом основании. Наверное после мусульманских нашествий 16 в.  


Впечатление, что части Шри Говардхана увозили...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Область Радха-кунды : 


альбом https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...1748113&type=3

Кто понимает менталитет индусов... могли бы объяснить, отчего они так строят? 
Предположим, это земля и памятники архитектуры, полученные по наследству. Но почему в кирпичном доме окно нельзя было сделать нормально и вообще попробовать вписать эти арх. шедевры в новую постройку... ведь Дхама... 

Иногда говорят, все несуразности там от того, что Майа скрывает красоту Дхамы от майавади... но не до такой же степени... 

Есть еще какие-то объяснения? 
Нищета? Но дом-то кирпичный, двухэтажный...
Традиционное отсутствие "главного архитектора", какого-то надзора от городского совета?

Кто интересуется новостями Дхамы, местные жители тему стиля построек в Дхаме обсуждают?




Есть ли у кого другие фото этого дома?


Каждый год на стенах появляются новые фрески


... и адреса сайтов


Что за храм с правого края фото?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://news.vrindavantoday.org/2017/...eptember-7-10/

----------


## макс12345

Narain says he has been inspired and blessed by Radha Rani and Ramesh Baba, a revolutionary saint of Barsana, who promotes environment consciousness and service to the poor as the highest form of religion. "I find that the people of Braj are truly Krishna-conscious and participate enthusiastically in restoration work. They know that these sacred spots will bring in tourists and money to help the village economy," he added.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо...
Лишь бы только деревню в город не превратили ради туристов... Леса им надо восстанавливать, кроме реставраций. Это же Вринда*ван*... а там Ямуна после Дели... Туристы-то сравнивают и все видят. Деньги на очистные сооружения в Дели нужны, от правительства, тут никакие частные пожертвования не помогут, это миллиарды. Если только спонсоры типа Амбариши Прабху не подключатся, и это д.б. на уровне гос. программ. Да и чтобы грамотно реконструкции проводить, деньги нужны на архитекторов... Их муниципалитет должен иметь главного архитектора в составе. А то будут сплошные новоделы и тот самый стиль "кто во что горазд", как на Радха-кунде... 




 :swoon:   :mmm:  как такое вообще могло произойти  :shok:  
___________________


Сегодня, переезжая на машине из Дели во Вриндаван, видел хорошее, плохое и ужасное. С хорошим столкнулся, когда, проезжая по Дели, мы остановились на светофоре. Когда мы затормозили на красном, несколько едущих в автобусе совсем юных мальчишек-подростков начали подшучивать и насмехаться надо мной. Один из них выкрикнул: “Гляньте, иностранец в оранжевом!”, и его друзья покатились со смеху. Тут один из мальчиков, приподнявшись, крикнул другим: “Вам не стыдно? Вы что, не видите, что это садху. Будьте почтительны!” В ту же секунду остальные мальчишки, склонив головы, выразили почтение. А тот мальчик, который посмеялся надо мной, одними губами произнес: “Мне очень жаль”. И с глаз его покатились слезы. Я подумал: “Индия все еще остается землей благочестивых людей”.

Спустя два часа столкнулся с плохим. Мы неслись по скоростному шоссе Ямуна мимо Pawel, и я заметил старого садху, стоявшего на обочине и явно озадаченного тем, как перейти на другую сторону. Машины, сигналя и перестраиваясь, проносились мимо. Одетый в простую одежду, с джапа-малой в руке, он смотрелся бы, обходя холм Говардхана или сидя на берегу Према-саровары. Однако на его святую землю вторгся материальный прогресс, и он выглядел смущенным и неуверенным, как же быть.

Потом проявилось ужасное. Мы приближались к святыне Враджа, но на горизонте вместо привычных силуэтов разных храмов теперь была панорама жилых высоток. Я подумал: “Скоро будет похоже на Гонконг!” Все-таки я вспомнил, что тот, чьи глаза помазаны премой – любовью к Богу – всегда видит Вриндаван в его трансцендентной славе.

Мы сворачивали с хайвея на дорогу, ведущую во Врадж, а я молился дхаме, чтобы она очистила меня и позволила однажды увидеть ее настоящие чудеса. 

Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами 
октябрь 2015 

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/%.../?preview=true

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

The Braj Foundation

http://news.vrindavantoday.org/2011/...aj-foundation/

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Вы давно во Вриндаване были сами, Раджа Кумари матаджи? Там уже стоят высотные дома по 20 этажей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Там уже стоят высотные дома по 20 этажей.


Что такие высотки - не знала. И кто там живет, не местные? 





> Раджа Кумари матаджи


А это к кому обращение, неужели ко мне  :smilies:   на каком наречии, интересно...

Находясь в движении Прабхупады , который общался как Вайшнавы и учил тому же (пожалуйста, см. ссылку в моей подписи) , до чего печально видеть, что даже переводчики (грамотные, интеллигентные люди, отличные переводчики) используют эти конструкции. А ведь с них остальные берут пример языкового поведения. 

Несколько лет прошу, разъясняю, цитирую и речь, и прямое указание Ачарьи : не надо слово "матаджи" использовать вместе с санскритскими духовными именами, что Прабхупада так никогда не говорил и Вайшнавы не обращаются к матерям по имени. Надо или просто "матаджи" без санскритского имени (духовное имя имеет отношение к трансцендентному миру служения Радхе-Кришне... зачем же его коверкать, отсекая часть), или, когда отношения позволяют, просто по имени, без "даси". 

Еще одна переводчица недавно ко мне так же обатилась... ведь это якобы "очень уважительно". И что же делать? Неужели действенность форума так низка?

----------


## Hare Krishna das

О, Господи ! Нет тут темы для обсуждения, уверяю вас, и дело не в недейственности форума, а в отсутствии или низком уровне культуры в российском ИСККОН, над которым я и стебаюсь, используя эти заскорузло - кондовые, самодельные конструкции, а еще и такие слова, как ,,брахмачарии,, , ,,пуджарии,, , новомодное сокращение ,,Пр.,, ( это не коням обращение, а письменно, к мужчинам - преданным), и т.д.

Спасибо вам за сторожкость, за vigilance, но пожалуйста, не начинайте атомную бомбардировку. Миру-мир.

Что касается высоток, то , как сейчас модно во Вриндаване, скупают это жилье богатые индусы ( я думаю, из Дели) , чтобы , как и положено согласно их пониманию благочестия, замаливать вовремя и беспрепятственно грехи в самом святом месте.

Явочным порядком, через малочитаемый форум, проблему бескультурья не решишь, тут нужен глобальный подход, начиная с устрожения требований к инициации и образовательного ценза.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> новомодное сокращение ,,Пр.,, ( это не коням обращение, а письменно, к мужчинам - преданным), и т.д.


На фестивалях пишут еще "мат. такая то " - и ничего... вот хотя бы кто-то возмутился? 

Только ведь не понятно, что это вы прикалываетесь, когда речь про "матаджи" - я вот не поняла. Лучше не надо... Если такой низкий уровень, как вы говорите, то и пример лучше подавать хороший, иначе копируют, и становится все хуже. У тех, кто могли бы исправлять, просто на всех времени не хватит, пояснять потом, что это сатира. 




> Миру - мир


Да я спокойно пишу, печально просто.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> скупают это жилье богатые индусы ( я думаю, из Дели)


А благодаря этому лучше становится в Дхаме? В смысле, может быть, воду начнут очищать в Дели до сбросов в Ямуну...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> через малочитаемый форум


А через соцсети действеннее достучаться?

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> А через соцсети действеннее достучаться?


я думаю, только соответствующие семинары и личное общение как-то облегчат ситуацию, пробудят какой-то интерес. иначе - прячась друг за дружку, люди забывают свой собственный язык и становятся просто придатками своих гаджетов.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> А благодаря этому лучше становится в Дхаме? В смысле, может быть, воду начнут очищать в Дели до сбросов в Ямуну...


Матхура - Вриндаван не так давно получили новый официальный статус, начался снос трущоб и очистка зон вокруг наиболее посещаемых храмов

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> На фестивалях пишут еще "мат. такая то " - и ничего... вот хотя бы кто-то возмутился? 
> 
> Только ведь не понятно, что это вы прикалываетесь, когда речь про "матаджи" - я вот не поняла. Лучше не надо... Если такой низкий уровень, как вы говорите, то и пример лучше подавать хороший, иначе копируют, и становится все хуже. У тех, кто могли бы исправлять, просто на всех времени не хватит, пояснять потом, что это сатира. 
> 
> 
> Да я спокойно пишу, печально просто.



да, МАТ. и ПР., - это в духе времени вполне и главное, соответствует уровню взаимоуважения преданных

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Матхура - Вриндаван не так давно получили новый официальный статус, начался снос трущоб и очистка зон вокруг наиболее посещаемых храмов


Вот здесь я посмотрела, с высоты снято : 




Видно, что кое-где очень зелено. 
С водой бы еще богачи и политики Дели разобрались...

----------


## Ruslan

> Надо или просто "матаджи" без санскритского имени (духовное имя имеет отношение к трансцендентному миру служения Радхе-Кришне... зачем же его коверкать, отсекая часть), или, когда отношения позволяют, просто по имени, без "даси".


А если отношения не позволяют, т.е. если матаджи - старшая преданная, то тогда с "даси", так?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А если отношения не позволяют, т.е. если матаджи - старшая преданная, то тогда с "даси", так?


1. При устном обращении к матаджи : обращаемся просто "матаджи", без духовного имени. Когда вы разговариваете со своей мамой, вы ведь не называете ее по имени, а говорите просто "мама". Вот объяснение этого Шрилой Прабхупадой: 

Brahmananda: А как вы говорите, "Мать Рукмини"? Например, есть преданная, которую зовут Рукмини. Вы говорите "Мать Рукмини"? Как вы обращаетесь к женщине? Говорите "мать", и потом имя преданной?

Prabhupаda: Нет. Просто «Мать».

Brahmananda: Просто «мать».

Prabhupаda: Да. Их нужно учить обращаться «мать». Это будет обучением.

Индиец 4 : В нашей культуре в Индии они никогда не называют имени матери, дети не называют.

Prabhupаda: Нет. Просто «мама» и всё. 


Пример Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура : 
В "Джайва-Дхарме" сын говорит отцу о матери: "мата тхакурани" (досточтимая матушка)
Автор, обозначая одну из героинь, пишет: "вайшнави". 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post145321


2. Если это письменное объявление : пишем полное духовное имя с "даси", 
например "Урмила Деви Даси" :  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post169025

----------


## Ruslan

> Если это письменное объявление : пишем полное духовное имя с "даси", 
> например "Урмила Деви Даси"


А матаджам всегда дают имя с приставкой "деви даси" или также есть просто с приставкой "даси"(без "деви")?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> матаджам


По правилам русского языка иностранные слова на "и" не склоняются. Слово "матаджи" не склоняется.




> всегда дают имя с приставкой "деви даси" или также есть просто с приставкой "даси"(без "деви")?


Есть имена только с постфиксом "даси". 
"Деви" относится не к матаджи, а к той личности, чей служанкой ее нарекли. 
Например, "Дхаритри-деви даси" означает "служанка божественной Дхаритри", а не "божественная служанка Дхаритри". Если аспект божественности не требуется акцентировать, также бывают имена навроде "Радха-кунда даси"), тогда постфикса "деви" нет. 

Обращаться к матаджи по служению надо просто "матаджи". 

Если это очень уважаемая личность, то говоря о ней с кем-то по служению или в объявлении (что бывает крайне редко, но надо знать это правило Вайшнавского этикета), прибавляют "Шримати", не отбрасывая "даси" (Шримати Дхаритри-деви даси). К имени прабху прибавляют "Шриман", не отбрасывая "дас" (Шриман Абхирама дас).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> я думаю, только соответствующие семинары и личное общение 
> 
>  эти заскорузло - кондовые, *самодельные конструкции*, а еще и такие слова, как ,,брахмачарии,, , ,,пуджарии,, , новомодное сокращение ,,Пр.,, ( это не коням обращение, а письменно, к мужчинам - преданным), и т.д.


Других  можно обучить, только если сами учителя говорят правильно. 

В России словечки "пуджарии", "ачарии", "брахмачарии" многие могут исправить, элементарную безграмотность исправить нетрудно. Но слово "матаджи" вместе с духовными именами без "даси" сами гуру и старшие преданные и используют. Есть матаджи, которые моими стараниями знают, как говорить правильно по этикету согласно Шриле Прабхупаде, но продолжают говорить неправильно - только потому, что так говорят их росс. гуру и др. старшие русскоязычные преданные. Сознательно копируют речь своих старших. 

Так что у меня надежда (кроме форума) только на переводчиков, которые обратят внимание старших учеников Шрилы Прабхупады на новояз "матаджи такая-то", а те обратят внимание на это русских гуру. Или переводчики сами им это скажут. 

Я обращалась к Е.М. Шримати Урмиле д.д. (она в Sastric Advisory Commission of GBC) по этому поводу, и результат есть: в англоязычном ИСККОН перестают использовать конструкцию "матаджи такая-то".  А у нас кто за это отвечает? 

Самодельные речевые конструкции - признак секты. Духовная организация с корнями регламентирует речь последователей. И если англоязычные адепты видят верные примеры, то в русскоязычном пространстве примера, кроме как от грамотных переводчиков, ждать неоткуда.

----------


## Ruslan

> Обращаться к матаджи по служению надо просто "матаджи".


Можно ещё уточнить? не совсем понятно..
При обращении к матаджи(по служению) надо говорить "просто матаджи" - это единственно возможная форма обращения? Допустимо ли обращаться "Дух.имя+Даси", так можно или будет оскорблением?(просто матаджи много может быть). Как в объявлениях писать это понятно..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Просто "матаджи" вполне достаточно. 





> Допустимо ли обращаться "Дух.имя+Даси", так можно или будет оскорблением?


Нужно, и для уважения добавляете "Шримати". "Даси" - это главная часть духовного имени души и не может быть оскорблением. Души по своей природе - слуги Кришны. 

Также есть конструкция с уважительным постфиксом "джи", 
например : "Говинда-прия Даси джи".  





> просто матаджи много может быть


Приведите, пожалуйста, пример такого своего служения. Вы ведь для себя спрашиваете? 
Например, надо что-то уточнить, вы подходите к конкретной матаджи и говорите : 
"Матаджи, позвольте спросить... " и далее по служению. Имя не надо называть.

Если кого-то надо назвать в 3-м лице, чтобы остальные поняли - зачем вам такое служение, 
где много инициированных матаджи?  :smilies:  Пусть с ними общается старшая матаджи. 

Но если уж придется называть, еще раз вспомним: 
никогда Шрила Прабхупада не называл своих инициированных учениц в третьем лице "Матаджи+духовное имя без "Даси"". Только "Шримати ......... Даси". 

"Шримати" также обозначает "мать", как и "Матаджи", но это - санскрит, а не хинди.  

Шрила Прабхупада также рассказывал своим ученикам об обращении "диди" - "старшая сестра".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Обращения "Диди", "Диди Ма"* 


Шрила Прабхупада: Эта леди, племянница Субаш Боша - Лалита Бош. Его семья очень близка с семьей Неру. Так что она зовет Индиру «Диди» - «старшая сестра».

7 янв 1977, Бомбей, разговор в комнате

One lady... She is Subash Bose's niece, Lalita Bose. You see? Because these family are very intimately..., Subash Bose's family and Nehru family. So she calls Indira "Didi," means "elder sister."






Шрила Прабхупада : Один друг моего отца, будучи уже стариком, не меньше шестидесяти пяти ему тогда было…  его жена умерла и он женился на молодой девушке. Его сестра заставила его сделать это: «Если ты не женишься, кто будет за тобой ухаживать? Детей у тебя нет». В детстве мы звали ее «диди» - это значит «старшая сестра». 

9 сент 1976 Вриндаван, разговор в комнате 

One, my father's friend, he was very old man. He was at that time not less than sixty-five. But his wife died, and he was married with another young girl. But his sister forced him to marry, that, 'Unless you marry, who will look after you? You have no children.' But I have seen that young woman who was married with that gentleman ...In our childhood we used to called her didi. Didi means elder sister.

Ямуна Деви Даси : В каждом храме ИСККОН есть свои невоспетые герои, незаметно и преданно служащие Господу. Вы найдете их всюду. Но где-то они становятся легендой, как на кухне Божеств Майапур-Чандродайя-мандира в Западной Бенгалии. Ей восемьдесят, ее имя Радхарани Даси, но все любовно зовут ее Диди Ма - бабушка. Последние семнадцать лет она ежедневно управляет своей обителью - кухней. Сегодня я повстречала Диди Ма на кухне в 6:30 утра. С ней двое сияющих брахмачари, Гханашйама Даса и Расавиграха Даса, они обучаются у нее, соответственно, девять месяцев и полтора года.  

BTG май 1994 

VERY ISKCON TEMPLE has its unsung heroes—devotees who quietly serve the Lord with dedication. You find them everywhere, but few reach the cooking stature of the eighty-year-old legend in the Deity kitchen of ISKCON’s Mayapur Chandrodoya temple in West Bengal.
Her name is Radharani Dasi, but she’s lovingly known as Didi Ma, or grandmother. Daily for the last seventeen years, she has directed her realm, the kitchen.
Today I met Didi Ma in the kitchen at 6:30 A.M. With her were two bright-faced brahmacaris, Ghanasyama Dasa and Rasavigraha Dasa, who have been training as her apprentices for, respectively, nine months and one and a half years.

----------


## Ruslan

> Нужно, и для уважения добавляете "Шримати". "Даси" - это главная часть духовного имени души и не может быть оскорблением. Души по своей природе - слуги Кришны.


А к прабху нельзя обращаться "Дух.Имя+Дас"? Это оскорбление? вроде я так слышал..
Выходит к матаджи обращаться "Имя+Даси" - можно. А к прабху - нет?
Вообще, когда-либо допустимо обращаться к прабху: "Имя+Дас"?

Все старшие вайшнавы используют эту конструкцию "матаджи+ИМЯ", и поэтому я склонен думать, что так правильно. А много кто из гуру ИСККОН так же применяет эти слова, как и Вы? Хотелось бы знать.. Может, это уже стало нормой..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вообще, когда-либо допустимо обращаться к прабху: "Имя+Дас"?


Я уже ответила максимально развернуто, в том числе насчет использования постфикса "джи".
Несмотря на это, вы ничего поняли. Знаете, почему? 

Вы не ответили на мой вопрос: приведите пример ситуации. Если спрашиваете "когда?" - вот и опишите, в каких ситуациях бываете лично вы. Обращаясь к преданным, вы не в пустоте общаетесь в режиме монолога, а с личностями. Ответьте на мой вопрос - тогда и начнете думать в верном направлении, а пока у вас идут измышления. 




> Все старшие вайшнавы используют эту конструкцию "матаджи+ИМЯ", и поэтому я склонен думать, что так правильно.


*Далеко не все*. Остальные не изучали этот вопрос и говорят неправильно. Кто-то когда-то в ИСККОН так начал говорить от недостаточного непонимания темы и другие стали, не думая, копировать. Но старший Вайшнав для нас - в первую очередь Шрила Прабхупада. 

Прежде чем использовать ИМЯ - надо осознавать, какому миру это ИМЯ принадлежит. И в каком мире вы, ИСПОЛЬЗУЯ ИМЯ неправильно. Почему говорят: "Не произноси Имя Господа всуе"?  

Например, конструкция "Раджа Кумари Матаджи" или "Матаджи Раджа Кумари" полностью лишена смысла - но вы думаете, что это правильно ) тогда и оставайтесь в невежестве - если это ваш выбор. После стольких объяснений  :smilies:  




> А много кто из гуру ИСККОН так же применяет эти слова, как и Вы?


Это *не я* так говорю, а Шрила Прабхупада - а я лишь повторяю речевое поведение его и других старших Вайшнавов в парампаре. Мой духовный учитель говорит и пишет, как его гуру - Шрила Прабхупада. 




> Может, это уже стало нормой


Нормы устанавливает Ачарья.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Chand Baori stepwell, Abhaneri ,Rajasthan
Dated: ~9th Century CE

The four sides 13 storied stepwell is over 100feet deep and lined with over 3500steps with an amazing geometrical precision. This stepwell is one of the largest stepwells of ancient India, a magnificent device to store water.


Примерно 9 век, Раджастан
13 этажей, 30 метров глубиной, 3500 ступеней с впечатляющей геометрической точностью



Керала,  Sri Subrahmanya Temple

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Sketch of Angkor Wat, a drawing by Louis Delaporte, 1880
Зарисовка крупнейшего индуистского храма в мире, 1880.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Стойла для царских слонов. Важность слонов в империи Виджаянагара можно понять по этим сооружениям. Построенные в 15 веке, это наиболее сохранившиеся постройки в Хамфи.  The Importance elephants had in Vijayanagara empire can be understood from this structure. This was used to provide shelter for Royal Elephants. The structure built in 15th Century is now one of the least destroyed structure in Hampi. Truly an impressive structure.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

форт Нахаргарх, Джайпур
Вид укреплений Гири-Дурга, упомянутый в Арташастре и пр.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Каменная кладка - Hampi(Karnataka)
 "Stone melting technique"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Агротехника в Гокуле

https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/gokul/?preview=true









https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/v...-munis-ashram/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Ришикеш - город на берегу Ганги* 

Ришикеш окружён с трёх сторон холмистыми предгорьями и лежит на высоте 356 метров над уровнем моря. Священная река Ганг протекает через город, и вдоль его слюдяных песчаных берегов расположены многочисленные ашрамы. Фактически здесь река выходит из горных ущелий и начинает своё полноводное движение по равнине...


*Харинама в землях риши*

1 окт 2019, Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами : 

Был счастливый день, провели харинаму по Ришикешу у подножия Гималаев. Здесь много икателей духа со всего мира, нам и хлопали, и даже танцевали с нами. Я размечтался: проводить бы здесь харинамы целый месяц, каждый вечер приглашать людей на экстатические программы с киртаном, лекцией и изысканным прасадом. Кто-нибудь заинтересован?

We had a blissful day doing harinam through Rishikesh, at the foot of the Himalayan mountains. There were many spiritual seekers from different parts of the world who waved, clapped and even danced along with us. My dream is to take a harinam party there for one month and invite people each evening to an ecstatic program of kirtan, lectures and delicious prasadam. Anyone interested?







https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...6723422&type=3

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_6 октября 2019
Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами_ 

*Среди гор Я - Гималаи* 

Наша горстка преданных посетила Чар-дхамы, четыре священные места в Гималаях: Ямунотри, Ганготри, Кедарнатх и Бадринатх. С незапамятных времен мудрецы шли к этим святым обителям ради очищения и самореализации. В этом альбоме мы в Ямунотри, у истока Ямуны, и в Ганготри, у истока Ганги. В Бхагавад-Гите Кришна говорит, что среди гор Он - Гималаи. Созерцая красоту природы Гималаев, проникаясь ее святостью, осознаешь эти слова как никогда прежде.


Of Mountains I Am The Himalayas

Our small group of devotees visited the Char Dhamas; the four holy sites of Yamunotri, Gangotri, Kedarnath and Badrinath in the Himalayas. Since time immemorial sages have made the journey to these sacred abodes for purification and self-realisation. In this album we record our visit to Yamunotri, the source of the Yamuna river and Gangotri, the source of the Ganges river. In Bhagavad Gita Krsna says amongst mountains He is the Himalayas. Seeing the natural beauty of the Himalayas and experiencing their sacred nature we appreciated those words more than ever before.

Фотоальбом https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...8667695&type=3

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Гималаи: Бадринатх* 

Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами: "...В одной из здешних пещер Шрила Вьясадева записывал Веды". 

https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...0470971&type=3

----------

